# Complete newb looking for help



## BTD (Dec 26, 2012)

I bought my 5 month old son his first train set for Christmas (HO Cargo King). Is the locomotive it comes with DCC (link below).

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=3932

I also bought a second locomotive that is a DCC, which I think is an upgrade from what I have (link below).

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=3349

What would be the best next steps for setting up these trains? More cars, more track, or an EZ Control system? Do I have to buy electrical units to power a larger track? Unfortunately, I can't buy everything all at once so I need to figure out a phased plan.

As I stated, I'm a complete newb just looking for some direction, I had no idea that trains were so much fun!

-Bruce


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

No, the Cargo King train set is not DCC. The second locomotive you bought is DCC.

You will need to teach your son how not to break them first off. I started my kids off with wooden sets like Brio.

You need to think about how you want to set the track up before you buy more stuff.

I do not know if the Bachmann DCC locomotive will run on regular DC (Your Cargo King set) or not.

Phased plan is in order though. Look for used DCC controllers on eBay when you are ready, as they are quite spendy!


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

I have the same santa fe dcc train. It will work on dc but of course it will run at the same time as the other will until upgraded to dcc. I use digitrax dcc cost me $200 at the LHS and it is a good 1. Also remember on dcc you can only operate 1 dc train unless a decoder is installed in it. Fairly cheap to do.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

IIRC, a DCC decoder is not a good choice forthe flat pancake motored locomotives, like what comes with the basic train set.


----------



## BTD (Dec 26, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> IIRC, a DCC decoder is not a good choice forthe flat pancake motored locomotives, like what comes with the basic train set.


Flat pancake motored locomotives? Is this an engine style? Remember, in case the Cargo King set didn't give it away, I know just about nothing and have just aout no experience with model railroading.

Thanks for the feedback thus far! Very helpful.


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Agreed rrgrassi I should of mentioned that. I put a decoder in a bachmann set loco I had from a cardinals baseball train set. Took forever to do wiring then it wasn't even worth the time. As for the cargo king set its not bad as long as you want to Run ez track on your layout (or carpet layout) otherwise you will have to buy all new track. Ez track isn't bad I run my layout with it but I do encounter problems every now and again. If its a permanent layout I suggest making sure its nickel silver which is the grey roadbed.


----------

